# Do CO's *have* to ticket? Or is there discretion?



## JeffOYB (Dec 20, 2006)

I would think it's up to the officer's discretion as to how they want to handle an infraction, the same as with any law officer. True? 

Thanks.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

There are certain vioaltions that people are definitely going to get ticketed for, especially safety type law violations or violation involving the illegal take of game/fish.

In any case, there is always discretion. Totality of circumstance dictates a lot.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

JeffOYB said:


> I would think it's up to the officer's discretion as to how they want to handle an infraction, the same as with any law officer. True?
> 
> Thanks.


True.
Understand that the term "discretion" is affected by alot of outside factors unknown to us and is constantly changing.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Couple years ago I got stopped. I completely and honestly forgot my waterfowl stamp. The CO let me go. So the officer does have discretion. Thank GOD!


----------



## benchwarrant (Jan 28, 2006)

While an Officer may not immediatey cite an individual, after further investigation (or conferring with a superior) he/she may file a citiation later or seek a complaint/warrant.


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

Your also more likely to get a citation if someone called and filed a complaint, the officer investigated and found that what the person called about was true. What was your ticket for?


----------

